
Blinkenlights Berlin Documentation [video] - okket
https://vimeo.com/6175054
======
elsurudo
Facinating. Also see the video for their follow-up project "Arcade", which had
gave them many more pixels to work with, and also an eight-step grayscale for
each pixel. A much better effect IMO.

You can watch here: [https://vimeo.com/14219561](https://vimeo.com/14219561)

------
biafra
This was a really cool project 15 years ago. Here is some more information
about it:
[http://blinkenlights.net/blinkenlights](http://blinkenlights.net/blinkenlights)

